# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Losing tons of hair only on the sides of my head?

## cichlidfort

So, I pretty much have a full head of hair with a slight widows peak. I know my hair has thinned in some areas since I was 18 (23 now) but especially at the sides of my head? What's stranger is that the hair on the sides of my head, like right about the ear is a totally different type of hair. I mean, I can literally get at least 50 hairs from each side at any given moment. The hairs come out effortlessly. It drives me INSANE! It makes me think I am going bald but on the top of my head I am fine. Here's two pictures I just took of myself after giving myself a buzz. Clearly, you can see the affected areas in my temple region right about the ears. My hair is normally really straight, but this hair is thicker and wavy. Almost like pubic hair kind of, just not as curly. Can anyone please help?

----------


## cichlidfort

And if I do have the typical male pattern baldness, can you see how advanced I am? The first picture (shirtless) is of me two years ago. The next picture was recent. The second picture my hair is also wet. To me, it looks about the same hairline.

----------


## cichlidfort

I just joined this forum and not one person can help me?

----------


## dex89

Your hairline seem pretty thick and intact. For the sides, you/they probably messed up on your hair cut?  If your loosing that much hair on the sides, you should see a dermatologist that specializes in hair loss. I really don't think I've seen that type of hair loss before.

----------


## cichlidfort

> Your hairline seem pretty thick and intact. For the sides, you/they probably messed up on your hair cut?  If your loosing that much hair on the sides, you should see a dermatologist that specializes in hair loss. I really don't think I've seen that type of hair loss before.


 Thanks for the response dex. Well, I won't lie, I performed the buzz cut because I had gum in my hair haha but I ended up going to the hair cuttery and got an even trim now. Still though, the hair on the sides is SUPER thing in comparison to my hair everywhere else. And, it never use to be like this. My dad has a full head of hair for his age (56) and he has zero hair loss on the sides.

----------


## dex89

That is really odd, are you going threw some severe stress at the moment? You should really see a dermatologist bro.

----------


## BigThinker

Doesn't look like you are suffering from hairloss.  It's pretty common for white dudes to have recede in their early 20s.  Just keep an eye on it and, as Dex said, see a derm if you're buggin' heavy about it.

----------


## cichlidfort

> That is really odd, are you going threw some severe stress at the moment? You should really see a dermatologist bro.


 
Well, I did have surgery Dec. 12th for my right ACL. I know sometimes people are prone to hair loss a couple of months after surgery because it's a shock to the body. Overall, the last 6 months has been really stressful for me so I would definitely pin some of this hair loss on that time span. However, even before I was really stressed and had surgery the sides of my head were always prone to easy hair fall. I just don't get it. The hair on top and on the back is fine, it's the sides.

----------


## Gandolf

> Well, I did have surgery Dec. 12th for my right ACL. I know sometimes people are prone to hair loss a couple of months after surgery because it's a shock to the body. Overall, the last 6 months has been really stressful for me so I would definitely pin some of this hair loss on that time span. However, even before I was really stressed and had surgery the sides of my head were always prone to easy hair fall. I just don't get it. The hair on top and on the back is fine, it's the sides.


 I think you might have hit the nail on the head.  I don't see any hairloss on the top of your head and the hair on the sides does not fall out on a typical case of male pattern baldness because those hairs are resistant to the hormone that causes hairloss.  Stress to the body/mind, as well as anesthesia, can both cause shedding to occur, but luckily it is usually temporary.  I do agree with the post above though advising you to get a true diasnosis from a dermatologist, perhaps one that specializes in hairloss.

----------


## Hurts

your hair from the side looks exactly like mine 2 years ago, i'm not even kidding, the shape of your hair is the same as my left side(not the side in the pic). I have the same thinning sides issue as well, i could scratch out at least 20 hairs and its particularly worse if I blow dry my hair. This issue hasn't gone away since it started 4-5 years ago.



excuse the side burns  :Big Grin:

----------


## cichlidfort

> your hair from the side looks exactly like mine 2 years ago, i'm not even kidding, the shape of your hair is the same as my left side(not the side in the pic). I have the same thinning sides issue as well, i could scratch out at least 20 hairs and its particularly worse if I blow dry my hair. This issue hasn't gone away since it started 4-5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the side burns


 
WOW! That almost even looks like my head haha! So where are you at now with your hair loss on the sides? Is it much worse or has it improved? At least you know what I am saying about the hair. It's a totally different type of hair than the rest of my hair. I honestly don't get it. I never had these hairs when I was younger. They come out so easily.

----------


## Hurts

it's gonna get worse bro. The area closest to my face has thinned quite a bit (still very much there though!) but the thinning area you see near my ear is pretty much there same.

----------


## dannyfc

Has the rest of your hair thinned?

My hair has really thinned out on the right side of my head, yet my hairline is still strong.

----------


## win200

This isn't all that uncommon; it's called retrograde alopecia.  MPB frequently includes loss around the temples, ears, and nape of the neck. I'm 30, and my frontal sideburn area has thinned a bit in the last year.  It could be stress-related telogen effluvium, but you would be seeing similar shedding all over the scalp. If you're not, I'm guessing it's MPB that's just showing up before shedding elsewhere. In men with genetic alopecia, much of the hair in those areas is not permanent. I would not expect to see regrowth.

----------


## cichlidfort

> Has the rest of your hair thinned?
> 
> My hair has really thinned out on the right side of my head, yet my hairline is still strong.


 Well, my hair has always been relatively thin on the sides of my head since I can remember. However, it has definitely thinned out these last two years. You can definitely see my scalp now when the hair is short. I obviously do lose hair on the top of my head but nothing even in comparison to the sides. Would something like rogaine work for the sides? I won't even consider taking fin, I've heard way too many "gone wrong stories." Honestly, in the next 10 years there should be a cure to baldness anyways. I'm not too worried about it.

----------


## cichlidfort

> In men with genetic alopecia, much of the hair in those areas is not permanent. I would not expect to see regrowth.


 So you're saying I will have no hair eventually on the sides of my head? I have yet to see a person that was hairless with my pattern but hair everywhere else on the head.

----------


## sayf

I have the exact same pattern, losing on the side. I just realized it recently and it is not looking promising. Have you done any thing about it ? and have you got any results guys ?

----------


## baldozer

> This isn't all that uncommon; it's called retrograde alopecia.  MPB frequently includes loss around the temples, ears, and nape of the neck. I'm 30, and my frontal sideburn area has thinned a bit in the last year.  It could be stress-related telogen effluvium, but you would be seeing similar shedding all over the scalp. If you're not, I'm guessing it's MPB that's just showing up before shedding elsewhere. In men with genetic alopecia, much of the hair in those areas is not permanent. I would not expect to see regrowth.


 I agree. The hair from my neck has receded. a receding neckline you may call it.

----------


## richardd1972

It's difficult to tell this early in your life. The amount of hair you're pulling out might seem like a lot but it might still be less than what is being replaced.  It is very typical to lose hair in your early 20's and you won't know until at least late 20's if it's going to continue to the point of doing something about it. Look on the bright side. Your hair looks great now and I can assure you that nobody else would notice this. I've got 20 years on you and had almost the exact hairline as you did at 23. I had a nice head of hair and the temporal recession. It drove me crazy and I spent thousands of dollars on useless products. Back then HT's were very expensive and not very good. Rogaine was only 2 percent, required a script, and cost over 60 bucks a month. Turns out I was the only one that noticed my recession and I had my first HT at 30. over the past 15 years I have just kept up with it and have about the same amount of hair now as I did at around age 25. If I were you I would try to relax and just make a plan. This may get worse but HT's are very cheap and effective now. I would not use any products and just keep an eye on it. If it gets worse over the next few years, then you can have the money saved for a procedure. If it does get worse, you can start with small procedures and just keep up with it. You will never have to go bald and if you can take a week away from family and friends to have a HT, no one will ever now you had one.

----------


## cichlidfort

> It's difficult to tell this early in your life. The amount of hair you're pulling out might seem like a lot but it might still be less than what is being replaced.  It is very typical to lose hair in your early 20's and you won't know until at least late 20's if it's going to continue to the point of doing something about it. Look on the bright side. Your hair looks great now and I can assure you that nobody else would notice this. I've got 20 years on you and had almost the exact hairline as you did at 23. I had a nice head of hair and the temporal recession. It drove me crazy and I spent thousands of dollars on useless products. Back then HT's were very expensive and not very good. Rogaine was only 2 percent, required a script, and cost over 60 bucks a month. Turns out I was the only one that noticed my recession and I had my first HT at 30. over the past 15 years I have just kept up with it and have about the same amount of hair now as I did at around age 25. If I were you I would try to relax and just make a plan. This may get worse but HT's are very cheap and effective now. I would not use any products and just keep an eye on it. If it gets worse over the next few years, then you can have the money saved for a procedure. If it does get worse, you can start with small procedures and just keep up with it. You will never have to go bald and if you can take a week away from family and friends to have a HT, no one will ever now you had one.


 I don't mine having  the bald look. I would definitely rather have hair but I'm 6'7 and I use to model so I can pull off the bald look. Plus I can grow a badass beard. BALD= bad ass looking dude. As far as my hair now, I've lost a TON! It's gotten 5x worse then what's in the pictures. I'm learning to cope with it. Could be worse though.

----------


## nursedude22

> I don't mine having  the bald look. I would definitely rather have hair but I'm 6'7 and I use to model so I can pull off the bald look. Plus I can grow a badass beard. BALD= bad ass looking dude. As far as my hair now, I've lost a TON! It's gotten 5x worse then what's in the pictures. I'm learning to cope with it. Could be worse though.


 How's the finasteride treatment going man?

----------


## cichlidfort

It's now kicking ass! Been on it for 7-8 months (finpecia 1mg ONCE per week and rogaine TWICE daily) and I've actually stick with it. The shedding was horrific, I mean freaking a nightmare. I was losing 200-400 hairs a day bc I was enduring the shedding from both the rogaine and the fin at the same time but now it's growing back and looks thicker than it has been in 2 years.

----------


## cichlidfort

> How's the finasteride treatment going man?


 Also, all the hair that was thinning on the side has now stopped and is even growing now. 3 months ago I thought I was going to be a bald man. Now, I don't even think about my hair anymore. I use to wear hats all the time but now I don't. I'll post pictures later.

----------


## Finkle25

> Also, all the hair that was thinning on the side has now stopped and is even growing now. 3 months ago I thought I was going to be a bald man. Now, I don't even think about my hair anymore. I use to wear hats all the time but now I don't. I'll post pictures later.


 
Hi There
I was wondering how your hair is looking like now with your same regiment?
Cheers

----------


## AuzzyTime

I'm going to bump this because I've been searching for answers everywhere to this specific type of hair loss

I have the exact same problem happening right now.

I started fin just over 3 months ago but I'm losing hairs like crazy just about everywhere. As well on the sides like you say they come out like pubic thick and curly but short. Now you said it's working? Do you mind uploading any up dated pictures? I'm getting worried that Fin isn't the answer 

Thanks man

----------


## Ulti1

I wish i didn't wait 6 years to get in fin like an idiot

----------


## Pavi

you do not have MPB. Have you been stressed recently? Could be telogen effluvium-stress related hair loss that IS reversible. Do not worry or stress. You hair is in good shape. A lot better than most guys your age

----------


## AuzzyTime

> you do not have MPB. Have you been stressed recently? Could be telogen effluvium-stress related hair loss that IS reversible. Do not worry or stress. You hair is in good shape. A lot better than most guys your age


 Hi Pavi

Yes I've been dealing with MASSIVE amounts of stress for the past year. It didn't really start because of hairloss but then I started to notice my hair density decreasing and ever since then it's just been a rubberband effect, more hair loss --------> more stress continuous cycle 

I really hope if I can manage my stress better as well as clean up my diet a lot I can reverse this. My Receding hairline is like not much at all and seems to be responding to Fin fairly well.

Thanks for the reply.

----------


## Paganis

Hope you guys are still Reading this. I would like to share the info i have come across. Hope you respond so we can help each other out. 

My situation:
Losing hair quickly, mainly sides and area around right temple. The hair on the right Side of my hair is thinner. Hairs are long and split. The hair feels strange and falls out in the pattern of op and when you Google image Sides thinning; the first result is exactly the same Pattern. When i first noticed my hair thinning i went crazy but after a while i accepted it. But the strange thing was that i could constantly feel my scalp burning and my hairline itching. This is descriped alot on the internet. The feeling because worse so i decided to take action and search for a potential cause/solution. 

Theory;
The site hairloss-reversible provides the basic theory, look it up. The scalp is basicly a very thin muscle with very thin blood Vessels. Testosterone and aging causes the muscle to thickin restricting blood/Lymph flow causing the hairs to suffocate. The link with dht is unclear, it could be that the slow flow causes the dht to act destructing. Dht also causes facial and body hairgrowth and the subtance isn't bad per se, it could be that the disbalance caused by the enviroment makes the dht crazy. remember that rogaine/minoxidil only improve blood flow to areas. I saw some amazing results on sides and temples with rogaine. 

Checking the theory:
So i reflected on how i feel. I 've had stress for a long time, i smoke and my 4 wisdom tooths are growing causing infections. I also noticed that when i smoked weed i would transpire around my hairline making it oily. This is a sign of tired glands.  The scalp inflammation was a feeling from my jaw trough the nose/eyes than temple to the Side of the crown. Exactly where the Side thinning pattern occurs. My muscles in this Area where tense and when i close my eyes i can feel a slight twitch and Heaviness. I also have alot of phleghm. In aryuveda all the signs would be linked to to much 'heat' in the head. Particles can't make there way out. There is a disbalance. 

Then i googled tooth infection hair loss. There is a relation with tooth infection and this pattern! To those who have no teeth problem this is still relevant beacause it shows a underlying principle. I then google searched face veins and you can clearly see the veins going along the path i described feeding the scalp. My infections are probably cloging these veins/Lymps. I constantly say lymphs for a reason because when you Search for the lymphs around the head you can again clearly see the relation between the veins, the scalp flow and the lymphs. 

To Sum up my theory;
I think that with this kind of hairloss and maby also partially in mpb there is a disbalance in the scalp causing hairs to fall out or terminate. This disbalance shows itself as bad blood lymph flow around the head and mainly the skull (most sensitive skinn/muscle/veins/lymphs because it's most far from the heart). All kinds of things could be the Cause of this disbalance, in my case it's tooth infection, stress, bad posture (forward neck) causing restrictid flow and Tense muscles around the neck (shoulders, neck, back, face and skull. And let's not forget about smoking...

 things that might help;
Look for the cause of your bad flow. This might be stress, smoking, hormone dysfunction, surgery, tooth/ear infection. 

To improve flow:
-scalp massage/exercise
-exercices to improve blood flow to head
- this one i really like: search lymphic massage head, there is a great YouTube video that explains. This helped me very much, i was spitting thick saliva for hours and Every time i do this the pressure/inflammation/burning lessens. You're just pressing on your lymphs making them remove toxins and all the bad stuff that's clogging Everything. You're restoring the balance with this!
- breathing exercises to relax muscles
- according to some pressing hard on you nails improves blood flow to the scalp. Your nails are also (like the scalp) far away from the heart demaning alot of power. By pressing you're nails you're pushing the blood to other places (like standing on a water bed). Also check out how the lymps system is unevenly distributed at the left and right body half. 

My direct answer;
I'm going to the dentist asap. I'm going to quit smoking. I'm going to do some yoga exercises to improve head blood flow and scalp exercise. I also bought rogaine to improve blood flow. 

Excuse me for the rought text, english is not my native language. I included alot of symptoms for others to find this info. 

Please share your thoughts!

----------


## nobodyimportant

Hey just wondering if your found a solution to this because I'm dealing with this now.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Better to consult a Doctor because if you apply any home remedies than it may cause some side-effects. However, this may also be the starting of male pattern baldness.

----------


## AaronC

-

----------


## AaronC

> So, I pretty much have a full head of hair with a slight widows peak. I know my hair has thinned in some areas since I was 18 (23 now) but especially at the sides of my head? What's stranger is that the hair on the sides of my head, like right about the ear is a totally different type of hair. I mean, I can literally get at least 50 hairs from each side at any given moment. The hairs come out effortlessly. It drives me INSANE! It makes me think I am going bald but on the top of my head I am fine. Here's two pictures I just took of myself after giving myself a buzz. Clearly, you can see the affected areas in my temple region right about the ears. My hair is normally really straight, but this hair is thicker and wavy. Almost like pubic hair kind of, just not as curly. Can anyone please help?


 I have something very similar dude, did you ever figure out what's going on? I've been to 2 Derms and they're kind of clueless

----------


## jer123

Hello,
Is there an update to your situation? Anyone on here? I've started to deal with hair thinning on sides significantly.

----------


## krishna14

hey, i'm experiencing the same type of hair loss as you and i'm only 19. I would really appreciate if you could give me an insight on this issue and how it has progressed for you over the years. A few tips on how to prevent this from your experience to the problem would be great. Thanks in advance.

----------

